# Food Favorites?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just wondering what your rats LOVE to eat? I'm still finding out by trial and error what my two little girls like best. 

So far, they love yoghurt, oatmeal, and frozen peas the best. They ate all their peas, whereas with any other veggie, they hide the bulk and only nibble. 

Oh, and dog biscuits. They're a favorite, too.
What about yours?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I have four rats that all have different favorites:

Barry - Cooked whole wheat pasta with olive oil.
Kiwi - Chocolate chips (which she rarely gets :wink: ) and chicken.
Sam - Cooked carrots and puffed rice.
Olive - She is new, so we're still learning, but so far she loves rice crispies and whipped cream.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Panda LOVES peanut butter, but he only gets it with meds (or 1 time per week if he's not on meds.)

Scout likes chocolate chips.

They both love chicken and yogurt, but not apples or applesauce.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

raw corn on the cob, peas (of course!!), sweet potato, any baby cereal with soy milk, live culture yogurt, pasta, baby carrots (they now refuse regular carrots :roll, and Meat, especially chicken!!!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW! you have 11 rats?!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

My boys.....well they love everything!....but most of the time....anything mommy has at the moment is a MUST HAVE!!

Cherios, Strawberry Yoggies, they both love HPW( its a diet for sugar gliders-frozen/liquid- but only a tiny bit once a week) scrambled eggs, and peas&carrots (f/t)


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine love just about everything. But my crew are kept on a strict diet so they only get veggies or fruit as a snack. Banana is their favourite.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about my 3 new boys yet, since I've only had them a couple days, but each of my girls has her own favorite.

Jellybean - shrimp
Coconut - oatmeal with peanut butter mixed in
Bella - pizza crust, especially if there's some sauce left on it (my sister, who technically Bella still belongs to, says her favorite food is cake and donuts, but I haven't given her any of that -.- )
Sakura - peanuts in the shell
Kismet - mashed potatoes
Magic - peanut butter granola bars


----------



## sweetdelilah (Oct 20, 2007)

my rat loves peanut butter yogies!!


----------



## xlil_leax (Oct 18, 2007)

lol mine LOVE all sorts, chicken, a little bit of wholemeal bread once in a while, apple and tomato...
and i found out last night that just like me THEY LIKE PRAWN CRACKERS!! lol i had chinese and i had a bit of sweet and sour suace on my finger, they loved that (i only gave them a little bit though) but they enjoyed a prawn cracker to share.. it was funny hearing the crunch. my friend said her hamster loves them aswel?!? but yea only as a treat though coz even im only allowed chinese as a treat lol!


----------



## HellBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

they like a little bit pf meat now and then


----------



## HellBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

also my rats like cornflakes,rice crispies,turkey,beef,pork and my white rats likes coffee and also tea as well.

P.s they like eating scones and cookies so what out for it. ByE


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> WOW! you have 11 rats?!


13 in _that_ cage.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Addo: PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING. He is a fatticus, so he only gets treats occasionally  but he loves loves loves chicken!

Eddie: Tuna (I learned today) and rice!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

my ratties don't get any cookies/ chips/ etc, so they have to learn to love the healthy stuff.
right now, the current favs are hardboiled eggs and shrimp.
my girls love their protein! :wink:


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

My finger


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

heh-heh


----------

